# Wasserkühlung mit kleinen Radiator



## Ne0the0ne (16. Dezember 2013)

*Wasserkühlung mit kleinen Radiator*

Hallo,
ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Wasserkühlung mit einem kleinen Radiator.
Habe zwar einen von Antec (h20 620) doch der Radiator ist viel zu groß. :x

Der Radiator darf nur max. 12(B)x11(T)x8(H) cm groß sein.
Gibt es so welche?
Kann man den Radiator vom Antec austauschen?

MfG Ne0


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit kleinen Radiator*

Man kann den Radiator austauschen , doch dann würde ich mir lieber eine richtige WaKü mit 80mm Radis holen. Aber ich glaube Luft ist da besser


----------



## Ne0the0ne (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit kleinen Radiator*

Ich habe bei recherchen den hier gefunden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Single Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Single 35490

Dieser passt wirklich gut herein, nur ist die Frage ob er kompatibel ist und ob er genügend Kühlkraft mit sich bringt. 

Eine Luftkühlung geht leider nicht wegen einer Graka, die mittels risercard über dem Prozessor dann liegt :S


----------



## efdev (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit kleinen Radiator*

was soll den überhaupt gekühlt werden ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit kleinen Radiator*



Ne0the0ne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Wasserkühlung mit einem kleinen Radiator.
> Habe zwar einen von Antec (h20 620) doch der Radiator ist viel zu groß. :x
> 
> ...



Kompaktkühlungen? Nein. Die machen schon bei 120 mm nur sehr selten Sinn im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern, kleiner bietet sie afaik niemand an. (Zumindest nicht Retail. Im Serverbereich könnte es Lösungen für mehrere 40-60 mm Lüfter geben)

Es gibt aber 92er und 80er Radiatoren, die so kompakt bauen (und entsprechend wenig leisten)



> Kann man den Radiator vom Antec austauschen?



Mit relativ viel Aufwand: Ja.


----------

